# H. Upmann Signature Monarcas Cigar Review - Smooth and Delicious



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I ordered 2 boxes of these for $79 from Factory Direct but they only had one box left. Damn. I put them in the humidor for a couple months before...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann Signature Monarcas Cigar Review - Smooth and Delicious


----------

